# Cawley Lemay wood stove?



## jlightning (Dec 14, 2011)

My dad has a Cawley Lemay 4 leg wood stove that he is going to give me that is in good shape.  I know nothing about this brand of wood stove and was wondering if anyone could give me some info/experience w/ this wood stove.  I was thinking of setting it up in my basement to partially heat the house...not sure how big of a space it can handle...my house is approx 2500sq ft.  Thanks in advance for any info given!


----------



## spirilis (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like Hearth.com's wiki has a page on them-

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Cawley-Lemay


----------



## spirilis (Dec 14, 2011)

I like how the 400's own wiki page-- https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Cawley_400/ -- mentions that the side baffle plates inside can be reversed to make the firebox smaller.  That's neat, potentially makes smaller shoulder-season fires more efficient.


----------



## spirilis (Dec 14, 2011)

And the 800 on the PDF link on that first link... It has an OAK input (outdoor air kit) with two air draft controls, one on either side, letting you burn the wood down from the left or right side--and the air whisks by the fireback/flue to pre-heat it.  Most fascinating!


----------



## webbie (Dec 14, 2011)

The box stoves are true collectors items, IMHO.

That is one of the few pre-EPA stoves which I would gladly install in my own house (given the right setting!)......

I was honored to know Bob Cawley personally and I even had him work on some stoves for me when I owned Upland.


----------



## jlightning (Dec 15, 2011)

I never knew that my dad purchased the stove locally and that these stoves will eventually I would assume be collector items.  Its a really good looking stove w/ the artwork from Martha Cawley on the sides of the stove puts it over the top...I think its a 600 series.


----------

